# SS 30.05.15 - Penderecki #3



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Krzysztof Penderecki (1933 - ?)*

Symphony #3

1. Andante con moto
2. Allegro con brio
3. Adagio
4. Passacaglia - allegro moderato
5. Scherzo - vivace

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another new one for me. I'll listen to:

View attachment 70308


Antoni Wit/National Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Not that many versions to choose from (AkrivMusik lists Wit/Naxos and Composer with the Polish Youth Sinfonia/Dux)!

I have only the Wit, so Ill follow the leader!

/ptr


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Joining the queue here with Wit as well.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Naxos here, too. I've never had a problem with the about-turn Penderecki's career took during the 1970s so I'll look forward to reacquainting myself with this.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

A favourite composer who I know too little about! I only know the first 2 symphonies, so this one should be a treat. I will have to resort to YT:

Penderecki Symphony 3
[performers not indicated]

It's playing now and I am surprised, but shouldn't be, to notice that the final movement sounds very Shostakovian.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Pendrecki's music, in either of his styles, has never been among my favorites, but I haven't heard this work, and I'll certainly give it a listen.

Like everyone else:









I would listen to the composer's own recording, but it's not on Spotify...


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Also *Naxos/Wit* for me. It's the only full one of Rdio's streaming service, I believe.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Naxos/Wit here also


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Another new work for me 
I will go with the same version as everyone else


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Just coming to the end of my listen to Antoni Wit and his Polish forces performing a great work from my favourite living symphony cycle. The only one of his first five symphonies to have multiple movements, the Third is also the longest of this group of purely orchestral works. The 1st movt. is effectively a slow introduction, based on a repeated note that will later be the basis of the 4th movt. Passacaglia.

Great to see this work featured in Saturday Symphonies this week.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I usually am not able to do these Saturday symphonies - my wife wants me out and about with her - but today she's sick, so I'm able to join in.

I have Naxos/Wit also. I haven't taken to all of Penderecki's symphonies, but I like this one.


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

This is my first Saturday Symphony and if I can work it into the schedule I'd like to continue. Just finished listening to what I am pretty sure was the Wit recording on youtube. Unfortunately the longer movements all were cut short at the 10 minute mark, which was somewhat irritating, however it gives me a good reason for a second listen from another source. 

It has been a long while since I've listened to Penderecki but I remember hearing an orchestral/choral work on the radio in the early 80's that knocked my socks off and then heard Threnody and 'Devils of Loudun' in college. What a satisfying modern work! Thanks for programming this symphony so I could reacquaint myself Maestro Penderecki!


----------



## Autocrat (Nov 14, 2014)

Love the Adagio. 

A good thing about the Wit recording (only one available on Spotify it seems) is that you can continue on to listen to Threnody and Flourescences. Which I did. FWIW, the budgie thinks Threnody is the most fantastic thing ever, sang along the whole way and then went through his full R2D2 routine.


----------



## calvinpv (Apr 20, 2015)

I also listened to the Naxos/Wit recording this weekend. It's a good piece, although I sometimes thought Penderecki relied on the ostinato a little too much to push forward the music. It worked well in the long crescendo of the 4th movement because it was pretty much the sole motivic material, but for the other movements, Penderecki seemed ambivalent as to what role the ostinati should play. Then again, I listened to the symphony 3 times, so I must have enjoyed it.

This is the first work I've heard from Penderecki's neo-romantic phase; it's piqued my interest enough to explore further. Perhaps the 7th or 8th symphony next?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

calvinpv said:


> I also listened to the Naxos/Wit recording this weekend. It's a good piece, although I sometimes thought Penderecki relied on the ostinato a little too much to push forward the music. It worked well in the long crescendo of the 4th movement because it was pretty much the sole motivic material, but for the other movements, Penderecki seemed ambivalent as to what role the ostinati should play. Then again, I listened to the symphony 3 times, so I must have enjoyed it.
> 
> This is the first work I've heard from Penderecki's neo-romantic phase; it's piqued my interest enough to explore further. Perhaps the 7th or 8th symphony next?


Calvinpv - as you may already know, the 7th and 8th are vocal/choral works which have as much in common with his more recent orchestral choral works as much as anything else. The 7th is almost oratorio-like and the 8th resembles a cantata. I'd listen to the non-vocal 2nd, 4th and 5th next. There's been no 6th symphony yet - God knows what Mr. P has planned for that, but after what is already a 20-year gestation the now-octogenarian composer might need to get a move on...


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

AFAIK, there are only two commercial recs for this work. Wit, and a more recent (2011) with composer conducting. I prefer the drama and sound engineering of the earlier. :tiphat:

*Penderecki*: Symphony 3, w. Polish NRS/Wit. Recorded 1998, Grzegorz Fitelberg Concert Hall, Katowic.


----------

